# equipo sony mhc-dx7 se me quemo



## pollis (Feb 22, 2008)

conecte 2 parlantes en paralelo en la salida del equipo, despues de un rato y a todo volumen el equipo se me apago,,,,,, no prendio mas,,, necesito que ayuden con esquema y cuanto voltaje ocupa,,,,, creo que se me quemo el transformador,,,,,,, desde ahora muxas grasias,,,, soy nuevo y principiante en electronica,,,,,,,, ayudenme please


----------



## jomicaro (May 21, 2008)

lo siento mucho por tu osado experimento con tu equipo, al conectar dos parlantes en paralelo desiquilibrastes la impedancia de salida o carga de los TR. o del C. Integrados y lo peor que tenia todo el volumen o sea con el maximo de trabajo, se quemo y posiblemente quedo en corto circuito quemando la fuente de poder.
nota.- que paso con la otra salida o ocupaste el parlante de esta salida en la otra, si fuera asi la que quemaste es esta salida al degarla sin carga.
 explica bien lo echo para poder ayudarte mejor.


----------



## Dano (May 22, 2008)

Primero y simple revisa los fusibles de la fuente de alimentación.
Si estan rotos cambialos por unos nuevos, si los vuelve a quemar debes desoldar el integrado amplificador y colocar nuevos fusibles, si ahora arranca, pues entonces el amplificador está quemado y debes conseguir uno nuevo.

Saludos


----------

